
How To – Literally – Sound More Confident and Persuasive - fmihaila
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/10/smarter-living/how-to-sound-more-confident-persuasive.html
======
gnode
> “Sometimes we think crafting the perfect email will be the best way to
> persuade people,” he said. “But what we find in our work is the voice can be
> quite impactful.”

Conversely, I think this is a large part of why I agonise over emails, and
generally prefer to just go and talk to people. When I talk to someone, my
attention is on their reactions, and I choose how to say things in response to
that. In writing, I'm speculating about how every word will be perceived,
spending effort imagining fictional readers.

